# Sony DVD player/handycam



## reachashik (Nov 6, 2008)

I have DVP-NS78H DvD player from Sony which is HDMI. Per my understanding it does upversioning from normal to High Definition picture to feed any HD compatile TV. For ex if I place a non-HD DVD, it can convert to HD and feed TV. Am I correct?

Now I am planning to by Sony Handycam HDR-TG1, which produces HD picture. Do I really need HD handycam in this case? If my HDMI DVD player can do the job of upversioning?


----------

